# truth to the mesh bag thing?



## Groo (Apr 6, 2012)

seams like every year on the family land we get a handful or two, and no more. Think if we stuck that handful in a mesh bag and walked all over the place, we'd get noticeably better crops in the future?


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

While the potential is there for that to happen, Its unlikely overall, The Morels releases its spores when they begin to dry out, when I pick em fresh they tend to be moist, and are not releasing spores, so comparing to the shrooms Ive dried on cardboard leaving visable spore tracks I concluded that if they were not drying then no spores.
I have seeded a chunk for years with "0" success, but still go check it now and again just to see!
Ive taken select shrooms and hung em on sticks above ground hoping the spores would release as they dried and seed the ground, but those spores are so lite that the breeze carries em away.
Good luck out there!

BD


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Hard to say. A buddy used to shake out their bags along the edge of their yard after their big family shroom trip across the state. Well, after years of doing it, there are a few that pop along that edge of the property. Keep in mind that there were many years of doing this, and at most about 1doz shrooms will pop in the yard. The only nice thing about this story, is they sold this house 7 yrs ago, and then it sold again last year, and now I live there. Kinda nice to have a few shrooms pop in the yard! I intend to continue with it, whether or not it really makes a difference. I dry most of my shrooms anyways, so it should be the best chance.


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

The mesh bag does provide a chance to spread spores if you have picked any dried up ones. I usually leave the dried ones. The mesh does provide good ventilation for your shrooms though. When you dehydrate, you will see the build up of spores on your trays. I always wash my trays over areas I want to try to seed. I haven't had any luck yet in the past 5 years of doing this, but it can take years for the mycelium (the thread like underground part of the morel that you can't see) to bear fruit. It might take a decade, but is worth trying. A much better option than just washing the spores down the drain.


----------



## Groo (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. Maybe I'll try drying some.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I have been doing what bassdisaster said for many years. Always hang a few in some trees to release.


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Oldgrandman said:


> Morel mushroom spore release - YouTube
> 
> I have been doing what bassdisaster said for many years. Always hang a few in some trees to release.


Neet Vid, It almost seems as if the mushroom "STEEMS" when its releasing, I picked a shroom once called; Fluted White Helvella, just the warmth of your hand holding it made it release spores making it "steem" as it were!
I was thinking when I dry em on cardboard.....cardboard is paper....paper is usually made out of PULP WOOD, pulp wood is usually BTA soo that being said, why not plant the "SPORE" covered cardboard cut into chunks in the ground in select area's? I know there are shrooms you can grow, ****akes etc that you simply prepare a spot and maintaine it and walaah shrooms, so maybe this year I'll save that cardoard, why let those spores go to waste?

BD


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

a long walk through the woods back to the car with a few pounds of morels in a full mesh bag and you will be rewarded with may destroyed morels and thats about it.

theyre not releasing spores in any signigficant numbers, unless theyre past prime. i prefer my morels to be in the same condition as i picked em when i get em to the table...i use a bucket with a few holes drilled in the bottom for drainage if necessary and a lid with a hole in it big enough for the species collected.

btw, you can release spores across the globe...they'll only take hold in the proper environment.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

koby said:


> btw, you can release spores across the globe...they'll only take hold in the proper environment.


Yeah, or we'd all be growing them...
Just curious, did you study mycology or something?


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

koby said:


> a long walk through the woods back to the car with a few pounds of morels in a full mesh bag and you will be rewarded with may destroyed morels and thats about it.
> 
> theyre not releasing spores in any signigficant numbers, unless theyre past prime. i prefer my morels to be in the same condition as i picked em when i get em to the table...i use a bucket with a few holes drilled in the bottom for drainage if necessary and a lid with a hole in it big enough for the species collected.
> 
> btw, you can release spores across the globe...they'll only take hold in the proper environment.


Ding! Ding! Ding! Thanks.

Been chewed out a couple times for not usung a mesh bag. Sometimes I try to explain the logic to them. Sometimes I just laugh and keep walkin'. 

One guy didn't like that much, followed me for a while, lecturing me, until I went off on him! Lol


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

I have been picking morels for at least 60 years I don't think a mesh bag does diddly squat for future morels. I do think the mesh bag is good for keeping the ones you find in, a paper sack could get wet and tear on you. Can't see myself using a pail, carrying it all over when you can put a bag in your pocket.
They are where you find them, I have walked for miles looking where I don't think anyone else has been (I have some young 72 year old legs) last year I found a honey hole, I wonder what this year or the next it will be like.

Jim


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

knockoff64 said:


> Ding! Ding! Ding! Thanks.
> 
> Been chewed out a couple times for not usung a mesh bag. Sometimes I try to explain the logic to them. Sometimes I just laugh and keep walkin'.
> 
> One guy didn't like that much, followed me for a while, lecturing me, until I went off on him! Lol


Where as no one can say for sure if the mesh bag helps, but 1 thing I can tell ya is that it sure does NOT hurt, Last thing I want to do is strip the ground of spores, when im picking my bag ends up on the ground spreading whatever spores may be releasing directly into the ground im picking can that be bad? I doubt it! And if a few crumbly shrooms dissapoints you? your prolly not doing it for the rite reasons!

BD


----------



## koby (Jul 20, 2001)

Oldgrandman said:


> Yeah, or we'd all be growing them...
> Just curious, did you study mycology or something?


Not formally.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

bassdisaster said:


> Where as no one can say for sure if the mesh bag helps, but 1 thing I can tell ya is that it sure does NOT hurt, Last thing I want to do is strip the ground of spores, when im picking my bag ends up on the ground spreading whatever spores may be releasing directly into the ground im picking can that be bad? I doubt it! And if a few crumbly shrooms dissapoints you? your prolly not doing it for the rite reasons!
> 
> BD


How can you be sure that spores will fall to the ground? Why would they? Are the mushrooms not the colonies attempt to escape the very environment you are picking?

The only spores that can be released by any given specimen are those that are mature and whose ascii door has been opened. It appears that convection currents created by cool moist air inside the mushroom warming and expanding, forces the mature specimens out of the ascii and launches them into the air currents.

They are so small and light, by the time you pick up your bag, the spores may still be floating around the bag. When you pick it up, the spores you thought had fallen to the ground, may be launched into the air by the turbulence.

I contend, any open container will allow mature spores to be distributed freely. 

Ever try to get a spore print from a Morel the traditional way? Under glass. Doesn't really work does it? Hmmmmmm. Look at the inside of a Morel under magnification. You will find it perforated with tiny holes, these are the inner opening of the ascii. The morel is spore cannon, not a spore bomber.

Not doing what for what right reasons? I don't even remotely understand this statement.

Might do some homework before stating things as fact or calling out people you don't know.


----------



## Groo (Apr 6, 2012)

knockoff64 said:


> The morel is spore cannon


:SHOCKED:OK, Morels just got that much cooler in my book:coolgleam


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Groo said:


> :SHOCKED:OK, Morels just got that much cooler in my book:coolgleam


Lol!

Watch the video!


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

knockoff64 said:


> How can you be sure that spores will fall to the ground? Why would they? Are the mushrooms not the colonies attempt to escape the very environment you are picking?
> 
> The only spores that can be released by any given specimen are those that are mature and whose ascii door has been opened. It appears that convection currents created by cool moist air inside the mushroom warming and expanding, forces the mature specimens out of the ascii and launches them into the air currents.
> 
> ...


Dude why the fight? I never called you or anyone out, I said what I said and I wasent LYING about it. Spores do release when in the bag, would I be better off to trap em inside a paper bag? No not even, but will any of the released spores from my harvest ever grow? who knows, but the 1 thing I do know is that YES morels SPORE out after harvest, Granted an immature shroom isnt gonna release any spores, but dude Ive been drying Morels for years and YES they leave tracks on paper, no need for "under GLASS" as they wil leave a morel shape print on the paper! Even an small immature morel will release spores during drying, are those spores mature and capable of producing morels in the future? Id have to guess YES to that, Old wifes tails are not always incorrect!
The not doing it for the rite reason is that you dont seem concerned about future recruitment, so why do you Morel hunt? for fun? for food or maybe for PRIDE? The 1st 2 are ok the last one will get you nothnig but discontent!
If you had read my earlier post's you would see that I have knowlege, I have metioned about the breese blowing the spores away, maybe its you who needs to get the attitude in check!
It wasent a personal attack, but your borders on it, if a battle is what your after then look elsewhere!

BD


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

> The not doing it for the rite reason is that you dont seem concerned about future recruitment


Lol.

Walkin' away.


----------

